# [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler



## rabensang (8. Dezember 2010)

*[Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:

**http://www.pc-cooling.de/*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*​

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Features*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitung/Details*
*Montage*
*Testmethoden und System*
*Temperaturen*
*Lautstärke*
*Stromverbrauch*
*Fazit*
*Weitere Thermalright Reviews*

*Einleitung:*​Knapp ein Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung des übergroßen Spitfire Grafikkartenkühlers, stellt Thermalright sein neues Modell mit dem Namen "Shaman" vor. Jedoch nimmt der Neuling etwas weniger Platz in Anspruch und soll trotzdem über eine hervorragende Kühlleistung verfügen. Der Hersteller konstruiert dabei ein wirklich interessantes Produkt und verspricht, dass im Zusammenspiel mit dem beiliegenden TY-140 Lüfter entsprechend niedrige Temperaturen bei geringer Lautstärkeentwicklung zu erwarten sind. Ob sich die Versprechungen von Thermalright in der Praxis bewahrheiten, erfahrt ihr in diesem Test.​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Spezifikationen:*

*Kühler:*
*Maße*: Länge 160mm x Breite 132mm x Höhe 38mm
 *Gewicht*: 500g (ohne Lüfter)
 *Heatpipes*: 8x 6-mm-Heatpipes
 *Bodenplatte*: Kupfer, hochglanzvernickelt
*Kompatibilität*:
*Geforce*: 8800 Ultra/GTX, 9800 GTX(+), GTS 250, GTX 285, 280, 275, 260, GTX 460, 470 480, GTX 580
*Radeon*: HD 3850, 3870, 4850, 4870, 5850, 5870
 
 
 

*Lüfter*:
 *Maße*: Länge 160mm x Breite 140mm x Höhe 26.5mm
 *Gewicht*: 140g
 *Geschwindigkeit*: 900~1300RPM (PWM)
 *Lautstärke*: 19~21dBA (laut Hersteller)
 *Airflow*: 56~73CFM
 *Anschluss*: 4 Pin (PWM Connector)
 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Features:*In diesem Video zeigt Thermalright ein erstes "Engineering-Sample" und geht auf diverse Features des Shaman ein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n46_N939di8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*​Die Verpackung des Shaman wurde genau so dezent gestaltet, wie es zum Beispiel auch beim HR-02 und dem Silver Arrow der Fall ist. Daher finden sich außer dem Produktnamen und des entsprechenden Herstellerlogos keine weiteren Informationen. Im Inneren das gewohnte Bild: Alles wurde gut und sicher in Schaumstoffteilen verstaut. Der Lüfter und das Zubehör liegen dabei in dedizierten Bereichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zum Lieferumfang gehören folgende Teile:

bebilderte, deutsche und englische Montageanleitung
24x RAM-Kühler (12x Normal, 6x Lange, 6x Low-Profile)
4x Unterlegscheiben
   4x Gummi-Puffer
   4x Entkopplungsstreifen
   4x Gewindeschrauben
   4x Muttern
   2x Lüfter-Klammern (für 120- und 140-mm-Lüfter)
2 Gramm "Chillfactor III" Wärmeleitpaste
   Nickel-Backplate
   Logo-Aufkleber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verarbeitung / Details: *​Thermalright steckt in den "Shaman" getauften Kühler wieder einmal erhebliche Entwicklungsarbeit. Damit versucht der Hersteller so wenig Platz wie möglich in Anspruch zu nehmen, aber eine starke Kühlperformance zu erreichen. Anders als bei den bereits seit längerer Zeit erhältlichen Modellen (T-Rad, HR-03, Spitfire), setzt der Kühlerspezialist auf satte acht Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von sechs Millimetern. Diese verlaufen parallel in den 55 Alu-Lamellen. Aufgrund der Anzahl der Heatpipes vergrößert sich dementsprechend die Fläche der Bodenplatte. Somit wird auch der enorm große Heatspreader der Fermi-Grafikkarten bedeckt. Das steigert gerade bei solchen Pixelbeschleunigern die Kühl-Effizienz merklich. Neben der Bodengröße steigt auch automatisch die Fläche, die vom Lüfter genutzt werden kann. Daher setzt Thermalright auf den starken und leisen TY-140 "Fan" aus dem hauseigenen Sortiment. 

  Qualitativ überzeugt der neue Spross aus dem Hause Thermalright ebenfalls. Die Enden der Heatpipes sind gleichmäßig und optisch ansprechend verarbeitet. Der gesamte Kühler macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Alu-Lamellen, Bodenplatte und Heatpipes wurden miteinander verlötet. Letztere erhielten einen glänzenden Nickelüberzug. Der Boden selbst wurde auf Hochglanz poliert und ebenfalls vernickelt. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Montage:*​Die Montage gestaltet sich recht einfach. Als Grundlage dient in diesem Test eine Geforce GTX470 von EVGA.​
Als erstes muss die ausgewählte Grafikkarte für die Montage des Shaman vorbereitet werden. Dazu muss der Original-Kühler von der Karte herrunter. *Achtung**:** Durch demontieren des Stockkühlers erlischt bei manchen Herstellern die Garantie.* Asus und EVGA sind in dieser Hinsicht jedoch recht kulant. Anschließend müssen RAM, GPU-Heatspreader und die Spanungswandler von den Paste- oder Pad-Rückständen befreit werden. Zur restlosen Reinigung sollte man die Flächen mit einem Radier-Gummi bearbeiten, damit die RAM-Kühler später richtig kleben.     

  Nun können die mitgelieferten Kühlkörper auf dem Grafikspeicher und den Spannungswandlern angebracht werden. Dabei muss man jedoch darauf achten, dass die flachen Varianten dort kleben müssen, wo die Heatpipes aus der Bodenplatte des Kühlers herausführen. Je nach Kartenmodell und Hersteller variiert das Ganze. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Anschließend  wird der Kühler für die Montage auf der Karte vorbereitet. Dazu müssen die Gewindeschrauben in die Bodenplatte eingeschraubt werden. Aufgrund der Doppelbohrung sollte man vorsichtig zu Werke gehen. Werden die Gewindestäbchen verkantet oder gar gewaltsam eingedreht, kann es passieren, dass das Gewinde zerstört wird. Zwischendurch kann der Benutzer dann die Wärmeleitpaste wahlweise auf den Heatspreader der GPU, oder direkt auf dem Kühlerboden aufbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Jetzt kann der Shaman auf die Grafikkarte gesetzt werden. Mit Hilfe der Backplate, den Unterlegscheiben und den Muttern findet die finale Fixierung statt. Hierbei ist darauf zu achten, dass das Ganze gleichmäßig und vorsichtig von statten geht, damit die Karte nicht extremen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Zu guter Letzt findet der TY-140 Lüfter Platz auf dem Shaman. Die beiliegenden Silikonstreifen sorgen für die nötige Entkopplung.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Aufgrund seiner breiten Bauweise ragt der Shaman zirka vier Zentimeter über die Platine hinweg. Deshalb sollte man beim Kauf auf die Gehäusegröße achten. Außerdem nimmt eine Grafikkarte mit dem Kühler insgesamt vier Erweiterungsslots vom Mainboard ein. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Testmethoden und System:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Um die Temperaturen bzw. deren Differenzen zu verdeutlichen, werden drei verschiedene Szenarien nachgestellt. Dabei handelt es sich um den normalen Desktop-, Spiele- und Extrem-Betrieb. Folgende Benchmarks werden dazu eingesetzt:​*Windows-Idle:* ca. 30 Minuten Desktop-Betrieb, ohne Belastung
*Crysis Warhead:* Hierzu läuft das Level "Avalanche" im 30-Minuten-Loop in 1920x1200 Pixeln und 8-fachem Anti-Aliasing.  
*Furmark 3D:* Dieser Extrem-Belastungs-Benchmark wird in 1920x1200 Pixeln und mit 8xAA ausgeführt. Die finalen Werte werden ca. 15 Minuten ermittelt.
​Außerdem werden dabei die Lautstärke aus genau *50 Zentimetern* Entfernung und der Stromverbrauch gemessen.​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Temperaturen**:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gegenüber dem Stock Kühler kann der Shaman - je nach Belastung - die Temperatur um bis zu 93 Prozent senken. Ein wirklich passables Ergebnis. Auch mit reduzierter Drehzahl macht der neue Thermalright-Sprössling eine hervorragende Figur. Aufgrund der sehr niedrigen Temperaturen erhöht sich der Overclocking-Spielraum um ein Vielfaches.​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Lautstärke**:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Dank des leisen und kraftvollen TY-140 Lüfters, arbeitet der Shaman nicht nur äußerst effizient, sonder auch sehr leise. Selbst bei vollen 1300 Umdrehungen ist der "Fan" kaum hörbar. Gedrosselt auf 900 Umdrehungen nimmt man so gut wie nichts mehr davon wahr. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Stromverbrauch**:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Meist unbeachtet bleibt die Tatsache, dass sich der Stromverbrauch mit Hilfe einer besseren Kühlung leicht verringert. Im Fall des Shaman beträgt die Ersparnis knapp 2 Prozent im Windows-Idle und 6-7 Prozent unter Last. Damit macht sich der Kühler schon innerhalb einiger Betriebsstunden bezahlt. Anders herum gesehen, kann der Käufer in einem gewissen Maß übertakten, ohne mehr Strom zu benötigen.
  (Die Ergebnisse beziehen sich auf das komplette System. Die Energieersparnis bezieht sich jedoch nur auf die getestete GTX 470) ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Fazit**:*Angekommen am Ende des Tests, lässt sich sagen, dass Thermalright nicht zu viel versprochen hat. Der Shaman entpuppt sich als wahrer Kraftprotz und sorgt für hervorragende Temperaturen. Gleichermaßen niedrig sind auch die gemessenen Lautstärkewerte. Der beiliegende TY-140 Lüfter wird selbst bei voller Drehzahl nicht auffällig und kann dank PWM-Anschluss entsprechend geregelt werden. Außerdem deckt der Shaman ein weites Spektrum ab. Nicht nur Silent-Fetischisten kommen auf ihre Kosten, sondern auch Übertakter. Für letztere schafft der neue Thermalright-Sprössling genügend Spielraum, um auch in weitaus höhere Takt- und Spannungsbereiche überzugehen. 
  Insgesamt ist zu sagen, dass der Shaman auf ganzer Linie überzeugt und dank der optional erhältlichen VRM-Kühler auch die High-End-Sparte mühelos im Zaum hält. Wem der Preis von knapp 60 Euro zu hoch erscheint, dem sei gesagt, dass sich der Kühler schon nach wenigen Betriebsstunden bezahlt macht. Die niedrigen Temperaturen senken den Stromverbrauch einer Grafikkarte leicht. Außerdem bekommt man zu diesem Preis enorme Leistung und sehr hochwertige Qualität.
  Deshalb verdient sich der Thermalright Shaman mühelos den Gold Award:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Den Shaman kaufen...*

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Weitere Reviews zu Thermalright Produkten:*
*Thermalright Venomous X*
*Thermalright HR-02*
*Thermalright Silver Arrow*
-----------------------------------------------------------

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## SaKuL (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Mal wieder ein Top-Review von dir, sehr interessant
Das Eröffnungsbild gefällt mir nur nicht
Aber echt ein Top-Test.


----------



## rabensang (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Danke. 

Dafür hab ich dir den Aufmacher geändert
Hoffentlich gefällt der jetzt besser


----------



## Dommerle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Klasse Test! 

Bekommst du die Testobjekte eigentlich alle gestellt?


----------



## SaKuL (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



rabensang schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Dafür hab ich dir den Aufmacher geändert
> Hoffentlich gefällt der jetzt besser



Sieht echt viel viel besser aus Danke

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## jupph (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Wie immer ein super Test!

Hier noch ein paar Werte und Bilder von mir:

GPU:       GTX 480
Kühler:    Thermalright Shaman & VRM-G2.
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF932

_*Umbau:*_
Bild 1 Bild 2 Bild 3

_*Furmark @0,975v**; Fan 44% = 52°C*_ 
Bild

_*Furmark @1,1v (stock voltage) 870MHz**; Fan 71% = 57°C*_
Bild

_*Furmark @1,125v 900MHz**; Fan 100% = 57°C*_
Bild

Die 870MHz sind absolut stabil. Hab je eine 1/2Stunde Metro und Crysis gespielt.
Bei 900MHz bekomme ich in Metro manchmal ein paar Artefakte. Crysis läuft aber 1a.
Der Lüfter ist für mich ab circa 60% hörbar. Aber selbst bei 100% nicht wirklich störend.
Kein Vergleich zum Standardquirl und ein Topprodukt von Thermalright!


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Schönes Review,aber 60€ sind mir persönlich zu viel.


----------



## ck0184 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

schöner test, gerade der verringerte stromverbrauch durch die temperaturen ist sehr interessant! 

hätte ansonsten noch gerne was zur temperatur der spannungswandler bei stock-kühler bzw. shaman gelesen.

hier liegt nämlich meistens der schwachpunkt der alternativen kühler. bei den stock kühlern ist der "quirl"  nämlich fast immer auf höhe der spawas und hält diese kühl.

hab selber ne gtx260 und darauf nen accellero verbaut. dieser hat auch die schwäche bei der spawa-kühlung.
verwende deshalb für die spawas noch teile der original-kühlung und komme so auf etwa die werte des stock kühlers.

MfG

PS: btw. abseits der spawa kühlung sind shaman, accellero und konsorten natürlich ne ganz andere liga, was gpu-temperaturen angeht.


----------



## System_Crasher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

schöner Test

Man nur eine kurze Frage: Durch das hohe Gewicht wird  der PCI-E Slot ja sehr stark belastet oder?
Kann der PCI-E Slot so beschädigt werden?


----------



## jupph (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also ich hatte 1 1/2 Jahre den Thermalright HR-03GTX auf meiner GTX280 und jetzt den Shaman.
Kann nicht sagen das es dem PCIe-Slot irgendwie beeinflusst hat.
Das PCB verbiegt sich halt leicht. Aber das ist laut Thermalright normal und "beeinträchtigt die Funktion in keinster Weise".


----------



## rabensang (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

@ all: danke für das Lob



ck0184 schrieb:


> schöner test, gerade der verringerte stromverbrauch durch die temperaturen ist sehr interessant!
> 
> hätte ansonsten noch gerne was zur temperatur der spannungswandler bei stock-kühler bzw. shaman gelesen.
> 
> ...



Die Spawakühlung ist beim Shaman recht durchdacht. Zum Einen steht der Lüfter etwas über den Kühler heraus und belüftet so auch die VRMs direkt. Leider konnte ich die Temps nicht auslesen. Doch die aufgeklebten Kühler wurden selbst bei intern getesteten hohen Spannungen nicht sehr heiss. Für die großen Karten ala GTX480 und co., bietet Thermalright ja auch die einzellnen VRM Kühler an.




System_Crasher schrieb:


> schöner Test
> 
> Man nur eine kurze Frage: Durch das hohe Gewicht wird  der PCI-E Slot ja sehr stark belastet oder?
> Kann der PCI-E Slot so beschädigt werden?



Naja, von hohem Gewicht kann man beim Shaman nicht reden. Manche Grafikkarten wiegen da weit mehr und schädigen den Slot trotzdem nicht. Denk mal an die Dual-GPU-Karten und auch die Asus Ares (2,2 Kg).


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ist das jetzt der Leistungstärkste VGA Kühler für die GTX 470 ?


----------



## rabensang (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass er derzeit das Optimum für alle Karten darstellt. Knapp gefolgt vom Spitfire.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hmm leider weiß ich nicht wo ich das bestellen soll..  Bei Amazon gibts nichts davon und beim ARLT hier in meiner Nähe gibts dat wahrscheinlich auch nicht...


----------



## rabensang (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Eventuell gleich hier: Thermalright - PC-Cooling


----------



## max00 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Danke für den ausgezeichneten Test! Jetzt werde ich (wenn ich den Platz im Gehäuse habe) doch noch darauf umsteigen (hab auch eine GTX470)!


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Sehr guter Test - starke Fotos!


----------



## rabensang (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Danke, dass hört man doch gern
...gerade wenns von der PCGH Redaktion kommt


----------



## STSLeon (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Schöner Test! kühler sieht Top aus, aber bei einen Platzbedarf von 4 Slots muss man ja schon höllisch aufpassen, eventuell ist da nichts mehr mit zusätzlichen Steckkarten


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Schöner Test. Ich hab mir jetzt auch den Shaman geholt. Eingebaut isser noch nicht. Noch keine Zeit... Bin ma gespannt!


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Kurze Frage:

Wie is eigentlich die "Chillfactor III" WLP, die da beiliegt?

Hab hier noch nen Rest "Arctic Cooling MX-3" in der Spritze rumliegen, der weg müsste. 

Machts nen großen unterschied (gut oder schlech) wenn ich die zur Montage nehme?


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

die sind qualitativ nahezu gleich...

[User-Review] Phobya LM besser wie Liquid Ultra ! WLP Review extrem - Forum de Luxx

laut dem test ist die CFIII minimal besser, der Shaman hält die Temps so weit unten, da kannst du auch ne no name silikon paste benutzen


----------



## prost (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Sehr sehr schöner Test 
Wie bindest du die Fotos eigentlich immer ein?


----------



## rabensang (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Danke.

Die Fotos werden einfach in 2 Größen eingestellt. Heisst, dass eins als Thumb dient und das andere als dessen Hyperlink eingefügt wird.


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Toller Test - wie immer bei Dir!

Eine Frage und eine Anmerkung für die Allgemeinheit:

WIe groß ist der Abstand siehe Bild - könntest Du das mal ausmessen?


Wer seine Karte weiterhin mit dem orginalen Lüfterprofil des GraKa-BIOS bzw. Afterburner und Konsorten steuern will hat zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ihr wartet noch ein wenig bis dieses Teil verfügbar ist:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122

Oder baut es Euch selbst, nach dieser Anleitung aus dem Luxx (hab ich selbst schon erfolgereich benutzt):

Lüftersteuerung von NVidia-Grafikkarten - z. B. 8800GT - alternativ nutzen - Forum de Luxx


Gruß

Folterknecht

Edit:

Mit dem Ausmessen hat sich erledigt, vergesse immer wieder, daß Thermalright im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern ne super Dokumentation hat! KLICK


----------



## xTc (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Toller Test. 
Besonder die Kühleigenschaften bei 900rpm gefallen mir. Da komme ich echt ins grübeln. 


Gruß


----------



## johny (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Jepp der Lüfter ist einfach nur klasse!

Werde ihn defenitiv einbauen!

Was mich interessieren würde, wie die Temps der Spannungswandler sind (bei OC!)???
Würde ihn gern auf eine GTX580 montieren, leider gibt es noch keine VRM R2 SpaWa Kühler für die 580...

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Shaman in Verbindung mit einer 580er gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe mir den Shaman für meine Zotac 470 jetzt auch bestelle und wird laut DHL wohl morgen geliefert. Scheint ja ein super Kühler zu sein die einzige Sorge die ich habe sind die VRM's. Liegt ja leider kein extra Kühler für die SPAWAS bei und diese kleinen Allu Blöcke scheine meiner Meinung nach nicht so dolle zu sein. Jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand obs da ne bessere Alternative gibt? Übrigens wirklich schöner Test, kurz und knapp und aussage kräftig!!!


----------



## johny (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hi,

du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Du kaufst dir so ein Alu-Kühler-Kit (VR004 · Spare Parts · Cooling · Arctic Cooling) 

2) oder nimmst das original.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Temps passen sollten, da der Shaman direkt auf die Kühlblöcke/SpaWas bläst!

Du könntest vielleicht einen anderen Kleber probieren...

Werde mir bald den Shaman (meiner kommt heute^^) auf meine GTX580 montieren und schauen...aber für die 580 wird es einen extra VRM-Kühler von TR geben. Den holl ich mir auf jeden, wenn er rauskommt.


----------



## rabensang (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Shaman für meine Zotac 470 jetzt auch bestelle und wird laut DHL wohl morgen geliefert. Scheint ja ein super Kühler zu sein die einzige Sorge die ich habe sind die VRM's. Liegt ja leider kein extra Kühler für die SPAWAS bei und diese kleinen Allu Blöcke scheine meiner Meinung nach nicht so dolle zu sein. Jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand obs da ne bessere Alternative gibt? Übrigens wirklich schöner Test, kurz und knapp und aussage kräftig!!!



Danke. 

Bei den VRMs bruachst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Du hast genügend
Alu-Kühler übrig, die du auf den VRMs verteilen kannst. Ich hab zum
Beispiel die schmalen Teile genommen und willkürlich darauf verteilt. 
Bei 1,087 Volt schaff ich ohne Probleme 870 MHZ Chiptakt und 2100 MHz
Speichertakt. Dabei bleiben die Spannungswandler sehr kühl.



johny schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



Ja, selbst ohne Kühler bleiben die VRMs recht kühl. Die Zusatzkühler lohnen 
sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

So ein Bullshit! Hab eben mein Shaman bekommen und wollte ihn gleich auf meine 580 drauf machen bis ich gemerkt habe das die hinten so kleine Sternschrauben hat und die hab ich natürlich nicht. Hat nicht zufällig jemand einen Plan was für ne Größe die haben, denn wenn ich am Montag ins Bauhaus latsche habe ich keine Lust mir so einen ganzen Satz zu kaufen.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

wenn ich mir meinen bitsatz so anschaue tippe ich auf T9 oder T10, denke doch du meinst den bit den du brauchst ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ok, danke dann habe ich wenigstens mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Ich tipp dann mal eher auf T9, weil die sind schon sehr klein.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

sag bescheid was es nun ist dann weis ich was ich brauche wenn ich meine 570 hole und mit dem shaman bestücken will


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Erstmal ein Frohes Neues Jahr!

Für die Demontage benötigt ihr einen Torx T6. 

Habe anstatt dem TR Lüfter TY140 den Alpenföhn Wing Boost montiert, der lässt sich mit dem EVGA BIOS bei 30% Fanspeed mit 420U/min betreiben. Der TY140 dreht bei 30% immer noch mit 690U/min.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

hm gut zu wisen thx


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe den Shaman auf meine 580er montiert und bin restlos begeistert!!!!

Habe sie gleich auf 875MHz übertaktet und mit dem Shaman läuft sie max. 63°C (HeavenBench.)

Furmark kommt sie nicht über 54°C (komischerweise).

Leider ist bei mir mit 930MHz Core schluss - k.A. warum tippe auf die Spannungswandler oder der Chip ist ne "Krücke"! 3DMarkV stürzt ab - und es kommt ne Meldung: Treiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt... - kein Freez/Bluescreen o.Ä. Die Temps (GPU) waren noch unter 60°C!

Hatte das selbe Problem mit den Bit - es ist ein T6!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabensang (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



johny schrieb:


> Habe den Shaman auf meine 580er montiert und bin restlos begeistert!!!!
> 
> Habe sie gleich auf 875MHz übertaktet und mit dem Shaman läuft sie max. 63°C (HeavenBench.)
> 
> ...



Die Karte wird im Furmark über den Treiber gedrosselt bzw. die Taktraten werden bei solchen Anwendungen abgesenkt.


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Aaaaa - gut zu wissen. Und bei HeavenBench. wird folglich nichts gedrosselt?


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

@johny 

Verwend doch anstatt Furmark das PCGH VGA Tool, dies wird "noch" erkannt und die Karte gedrosselt.

Hier noch zwei Bilder von meiner Karte nach dem Umbau, bin bei den Spawas auf Nummer sicher gegangen...


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich verwende jetzt Heaven Benchmark.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

@johny, im Nezt sind leider keine Tests oder ähnliches von Usern die den Shaman auf die 580 geschraubt habe. Bist du auf irgendwelche besonderen Problem gestoßen oder ging es reibungslos. Also alle Schrauben auf der hinteren Seite der Platine lösen dann müsste sich ja der gesamtem Kühler einfach so abnehmen lassen.


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich mach gleich ein kleines "how-to"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

@Toll danke! Da es die 580 erst seit einem Monat zu kaufen gibt bis du wohl einer der ersten die den Shaman drauf gemacht haben, freue mich aber schon auf Montag wenn ich los legen kann und alles nur weil ich keine T6 habe!


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Im folgenden beschreibe ich das Vorgehen bei der Montage eines Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühlers auf eine EVGA GTX 580 SC.

Vorweg: Der TR Lüfter muss am Mainboard oder direkt am NT angeschlossen werden, da der 4 Pin der GraKa kleiner ist (Adpter Kabel wird benötigt!) oder selber umlöten.

1) Passendes Werkzeug 

Benötigt werden ein Torx T-6 Bit/Schrauber, ein kleiner Kreuzschraubenzieher, Reinigungsmateriel für den Chip (Reinigungstuch, Lappen und RADIERGUMMI)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2) Arbeitplatz 

Ein sauberer Arbeitsplatz erleichtert die Arbeit!!! Habe Lufterpolsterfolie und "Zewa"-Tuch als Arbeitsunterlage genommen.

3) Demontage des Originallüfters

-Zuerst Karte erwärmen (Furmark,...)
-Alle Schrauben entfernen (Torx und Kreuz!). Auf der Hinterseite und auch Außenrum!!!
-Ist dies erledigt, kann das Gehäuse des Lüfters demontiert werden, einfach abziehen
-4 Pin Stecker des Lüfters entfernen (nicht an den Drähten ziehen!) am besten mit einem Messer raushebeln
-Kupfer-Kühler abnehemen, dabei etwas hin und her drehen
-Kühlerplatte entfernen (klebt etwas fest, einfach ablösen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben aber mächtig viel WLP draufgepackt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) Säubern

-Alle WLP Rückstände entfernen (Lappen oder Tuch), wenn WLP kalt - Radiergummi!
-Ram-Chips und GPU entfetten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5) Anbringen der Kühlkörper (hier: Original TR)

- Alle notwendigen Kühlkörper ankleben, dabei achten, dass die oberen 5 nicht mittig, sondern etwas nach oben versetzt, kleben, da sie sonst mit dem Kühler in Kontakt kommen könnten! Am besten Wärmeleitkleber benutzen
- Festdrücken - aber Achtung, sie verutschen leicht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SpaWa Kühlkörper...naja...ich wart mal ab bis ein extra VRM-Kühler für die 580 kommt - der kommt definitiv drauf! Und eine Backpalte^^


6) Montage des Kühlers

-WLP oder (hier) Liquidmetal-Pad (aufpassen, dass dieser nicht verrutscht!) aufbringen
-Kühler draufsetzen, Unterlegscheiben nicht vergessen, Backplate (die Mitgelieferte - wenn mit EVGA Backplate, dann nur die EVGA) drauf, festziehen 

Hier mal ein Bild, die kommt später drauf. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da der Original Kühler fehlt, kann die Backplate nicht richtig verschraubt werden, es werden 2,5mm Muttern benötigt. Habe aber gesehen, dass bei der EVGA GTX 580 FTW sie nur mit vier Schrauben hält - ich denke es klappert bei Luftkühlung


7) Lüftermontieren (Entkoppler nicht vergessen!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8) Bezüglich des Liquidmetal-Pads

Es muss auf 70-80°C erwärmt werden (muss sich einbrennen)
Dazu Lüfter entweder runterdrehen oder abstecken. Furmark ca. 2min bei 80°C laufen lassen. Zur Not mit einem Föhn auf den Kühlkörper Pusten, geht raz faz von 85°C auf 60°C in zwei Sec.


WICHTIG: Ich überneheme keine Haftung für evtl. Schäden, Fehler,...    ANLEITUNG BEACHTEN !!!


Ansonsten...es ist nicht schwer!...wenn jemand nen Tipp hat oder bei meinem Vorgehen Fehler sieht oder Verbesserungsvorschläge..BITTE schreiben!

War übrigens das erste mal, dass ich einen GraKa Lüfter getauscht habe!

So sieht es dann im eingebauten Zustand aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich sollte warscheinlich die GraKa einen Slot runter stellen, seh ich grad, heizt mir sonst noch den CPU ein^^


Zu den Temps: bei 900MHz Core !!!

idle: Raumtemperatur, bei mir 18°C-20°C ^^
last: HeavenBenchmark ca. 30 min  47°C

Also die Temps sind der hammer!!! Der Lüfter läuft aber mit 100% !!! Ich hör ihn nicht raus - egal ob er an oder aus ist!

Achtung: Der TR Lüfter muss am Mainboard angeschlossen werden oder ihr benützt so was hier (oder selber löten), dann steuert er automatisch

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich hätte glatt gedacht du machst das auch seit 10 Jahren!


----------



## jupph (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



johny schrieb:


> Achtung: Der TR Lüfter muss am Mainboard angeschlossen werden oder ihr benützt so was hier (oder selber löten), dann steuert er automatisch



Oder wie ich ein wenig mutig sein. Die zwei äußeren Pins des Lüfteranschlusses am Graka-PCB ein wenig 
nach außen biegen und schon passt der PWM-Anschluss des Lüfters.
Ohne Löten, ohne Adapter 
Stand auch mal so in einer PCGH-Ausgabe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Sag mal sehe ich das richtig das du nicht alle SPAWAS beklebt hast, scheint eine Reihe daneben frei zu sein oder sieht das nur so aus. Sonst nettes How to, da kann man jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr falsch machen.


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ja rechts fehlt noch etwas^^ da waren so 2mmx2mm kleiche Wärmeleitpads drafgeklebt, habe ich anscheinend übersehen

werde das gleich nachholen! Wenn ich den Anschluss "verbiege"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Da hattest aber Glück das die da nix ab geraucht ist wahrscheinlich weil sie recht direkt angeblasen werden aber auf Dauer..............!


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Es ist so, man kann mit dem TR Alublock Kit die kleinen Teile nicht bekleben! In der original Kühlerplatte sind Aussparungen, die der Alublock nicht hat!


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Auf diesem Bild sieht man die Aussparungen sehr gut und sogar noch ein 2mmx2mm kleines Wärmeleitpad!

Die sind jeweils rechts(mittig) von den großen Pads über dem Lüfter!

Bild GeForce GTX 580 Kühlerrückseite (19/48) - ComputerBase


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich glaub so wichtig sind die auch nicht, de werden wahrscheinlich nur recht stark erwärmt weil sie direkt neben den SPWAS sind.


----------



## johny (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich maltretiere meine Karte jetzt schon seit ein Paar Tagen und sie läuft noch^^ (kloppf auf Holz!)

Die sind so winzig, dass es eigentlich egal ist - hoffe ich zumindest^^

Ich hoffe das der TR VRM Kühler bald kommt...


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

In der Anleitung des Shaman ist wohl die GTX480 abgebildet, dort werden nur die VRams mit Kühlern versehen. Der 140mm Lüfter auf dem Shaman bläst ja auch direkt auf die Spawas.

Mir war es allerdings zu gefährlich und habe wie unten im Bild die VRMs beklebt. Habe mal mit dem Infrarotthermometer von Scythe nachgemessen, unter Last haben die Kühler eine Temp von fast 60°C, auf der PCB-Rückseite etwa 70°C.

Warte auch schon auf den TR-VRM Heatpipekühler, diesmal vorteilhaft, man kann den gleichen Kühler auf die 580 und 570 bauen.


----------



## johny (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Haben die neuen Karten (z.B GTX580) irgend eine Art Sicherheitsmechanismus, der verhindert, dass die SpaWas überhitzen?

Bzw. kann man das ohne zu messen merken, dass die zu heis sind?


----------



## mcmarky (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe gestern mal das BIOS mit nvflash aus Win7 64bit geflasht und den Lüftereinstellbereich auf 10% ... 100% gesetzt. Hat problemlos funktioniert! 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, bin ich etwas vom Shaman Lüfter TY140 enttäuscht, da die Drehzahl bei 10% immer noch 630 U/min beträgt (@30% 690 U/min). Das ist im Idle für mich deutlich hörbar und noch zu laut. Wobei die GPU-Temperatur mit 27°C doch völlig im tiefgrünen Bereich ist. 

Das macht der Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost PWM weitaus besser, bei 10% sind es 390 U/min (@30% 450 U/min). GPU-Temp 30°C Idle. 

Maximaldrehzahl @100%:
TY140: 1290 U/min
Föhn 140: 1170 U/min

Bei diesem starken Kühler hätte TR auch an die Silentfreaks denken können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also du musst ja Ohren haben ich hör den Shaman kaum wenn ich ihn voll aufdrehe. Da nehme ich nur ein ganz ganz kleines Rauschen war mehr nicht und wenn ich ihn auf 800RPM drehe ist er so gut wie unhörbar.


----------



## jupph (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hängt ja auch immer sehr davon ab was du für ein Gehäuse hast und vor allem wo dieses steht.
Mein HAF932 ist ein ziemlich offenes. Steht aber in einer Nische des Schreibtisches.
Von daher hör ich den TY140 bis 55% auch nicht.
Aber wenn ich das Gehäuse neben mir auf dem Tisch stehen hätte...
würde er mir beim Spielen wahrscheinlich auch auf den Keks gehen.

Aber mein Gott. Sei froh das Thermalright mal einen Lüfter spendiert hat.
Sonst war nie einer dabei


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. Januar 2011)

*Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler "Test The Best"*

Ich bedanke mich bei PC-Cooling und Thermalright für die Bereitstellung des Thermalrights Shaman & VRM-G2.

Vorhandene Test´s:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...kuehler-plus-thermalright-vrm-g2-im-test.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ste-erfahrungen-mit-shaman-vrm-g2-gtx480.html

Mein Ergebnis:

*Vorher*:
NVIDIA GTX 480 Gainward
840-1680-2090MHz bei 1.138V
*mit VGA-BIOS Lüftersteuerung:*
Kühler: Zalman VF3000A (Umbau auf F) Inkl. 3x 90mm Revoltec PWM
Lüftergröße: 92x92x25mm 
Geräuschentwicklung: 31,07dBA  	
Luftstrom: 67.78 M³/Std 		(x3)
Drehzahl: 2500 RPM 

78°C in Metro 2033,
85°C im Heaven,
95°C im GPU-Tool.

*Nachher: 
*Kühler Thermalright Shaman + VRM-G2 
Lüftergröße: 160x140x26,5mm 
Geräuschentwicklung: 21dBA  	
Luftstrom: 124 M³/Std 		
Drehzahl: 1300 RPM 

GPU: 77°C in Metro 2033,
GPU: 80°C im Heaven,
GPU: 91°C im GPU-Tool.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die VGA- Lüftersteuerung der 480er regelt erst ab 70°C über 44% hoch.
Leider geht das anpassen der Lüftersteuerung (Kurve) nur mit Zusatztools, und nicht mit einem VGA BIOS Editor. So wie mit der 285er mit Nibiator und den 
Fanspeed IC Settings. Oder aktuell bei der GTX 460/500 mit dem BIOS-Editor.

Die 92er Revoltec haben zwar in der Größe den stärksten Luftdurchsatz, aber man konnte sie nie wegen ihrer Lautheit auf Maximum drehen lassen.

Bei dem Thermalright Lüfter ist die Sache schon ganz anders.
Ob min. 19 oder max 21 dBa ist kaum wahrnehmbar.
Daher kann er ohne zu nerven mit 12V, 1300 U/min betrieben werden.  

*mit VGA-BIOS Lüftersteuerung: *GPU: 80°C in Metro 2033 Benchmark

*mit max 1300 U/min *GPU: 69°C in Metro 2033 Benchmark
GPU: 76°C im Heaven,
GPU: 87°C im GPU-Tool

Zwischenfazit:

Ich bin mit der  Kühlleistung des Shaman´s  sehr zufrieden. Auch der VRM-G2 hält die Spannungswandler kühler und somit die Karte bei hohen Temperaturen im GPU-Tool stabiler. Man beachte das meine Gainward-Platine 1,138V benötigt um stabil zu laufen. Andere User die mit dieser Spannung fahren haben ihre Platine schon unter Wasser gesetzt.

Mangelerscheinung:

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist in dieser Kühlerklasse mangelhaft.

-	Es befinden sich Späne zwischen den Kühlerblechen wobei ein Blech 	beschädigt ist. 

- 	Die Backjplate beim VRM-G2 ist nach dem Stanzen nicht entgratet worden.

-	Das Gewinde in dem Kühlkörperblech wurde nicht nachgeschnitten, so das 	Rändelschrauben eigentlich überflüssig sind.

-	Die mittlere Headpipelänge ist bei einigen Pipes nicht eingehalten worden, 
	dadurch stehen die Kühlbleche nicht mehr parallel zueinander, so das der 	Lüfter auf dem Kühler kippelt.

Montage:

Damit sich der Lüfter beim spannen auf dem verwundenen Kühler nicht verzieht, habe ich ein Stück vom Silikonstreifen untergelegt.
Trotzdem gibt der Lüfter im kaltem Zustand ein leichtes klackern von sich.
(hängend statt liegend Symptom) 

Von Gummiunterlegscheiben unter der Backplate halte ich nichts.
Wenn der Weichmacher aus dem Gummi sich bei hoher Hitze verflüchtigt werden sie porös und brüchig. Unter anderem halte ich nichts von einem schwimmend gelagerten Kühler, wo der Schwerpunkt nicht mittig sitzt. Habe mir daher meine maßgelaserte Backplate verschraubt.
Ich hätte mir Distanzhülsen zwischen der Platine und dem Kühlkörperblech gewünscht.

Klar ist es für jeden Hersteller günstiger einen Montagesatz für alle Grafikkarten mit beizulegen.

Die Montageanleitung ist durch die Explosionszeichnung selbsterklärend.


Fazit:

Im großen und ganzen kann ich den Shaman und den VRM-G2 kühlstens empfehlen, wenn ich davon ausgehe einen Montagskühler bekommen zu haben.
Er ist momentan der beste Kühler in der Luftklasse.

Thermalright arbeitet an der VRM-G2  Kompatibilität zur 580er. Bauteile der Platine sind meines Erachtens nicht im Weg. Es ist nur eine Bohrung die versetzt werden muss. Was man an Kühllösungen in einigen Shops nicht findet, findet man bei Online-Shop für CPU-Kühler, PC Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Lüfter, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment - PC-Cooling.de


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Die Temps, die du gemessen hast, kommen mir bissel hoch vor. Gut, ich hab nur ne GTX 470 aber egal, was ich mache ich komm mit Lüfter auf max. Rotation nicht über 50 Grad. Wobei ich da nur von Spielen sprechen kann. Irgendwelche Tools um max. Hitze zu erzeugen, benutze ich nicht. Auch empfinde ich die Verarbeitung als sehr hochwertig. Vieleicht hast du wirklich ein Montagsmodel...


----------



## mcmarky (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also das mit dem nicht nachgeschnittenen Gewinde für GTX480 und GTX580/570 kann ich bestätigen. Ansonsten bei mir alles einwandsfrei, wie bei den bisherigen Kühlern von TR. 

Bin mal auf meinen G2 für die GTX570 gespannt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Temps, die du gemessen hast, kommen mir bissel hoch vor. Gut, ich hab nur ne GTX 470 aber egal, was ich mache ich komm mit Lüfter auf max. Rotation nicht über 50 Grad. Wobei ich da nur von Spielen sprechen kann. Irgendwelche Tools um max. Hitze zu erzeugen, benutze ich nicht. Auch empfinde ich die Verarbeitung als sehr hochwertig. Vieleicht hast du wirklich ein Montagsmodel...


 
Die 480er hat ne ordenliche Verlustleistung die in Hitze verpufft.
Bei 1,138V rüsten manche User auf Wasserkühlung um.
Die 470er mit nem Dualfankühler von Palit hab ich mal für nen Kumpel auf 770MHz u.s.w. geflasht. Selbst mit erhöhter Spannung ging sie im Stresstest nicht über 75°C, in Games max 60°C. Klar das Du mit dem Shaman bessere Werte bekommst.
GPU-Tool ist für mich das beste Tool (exe) um Pixelfehler bei zu viel Takt, zu wenig Spannung, oder zu heiße Spannungswandler im vorraus festzustellen. Die Reststabilität folgt natürlich in Games, erst dann wird geflasht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also laut TR ist der G2 für die 580 "not Hot". Habe ihn aber dennoch auf meiner 580 verbaut. Einfach die eine Schraubenstanger der Backplatte abgezwickt und in den Kühlblock ein 5'tes Loch gebohrt und dort die abgezwickt Schraubenstanger verschraubt, hält super!


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Na geht doch, super . Vielleicht ganz ja noch nen Pic zeigen und uns die Maße mitteilen.
Falls jemand interesse an der (fehlenden) passenden Backplate für die 480/580 hat, CAD-Datei folgt. Braucht die Datei dann nur noch zu ner Firma die Bleche lasern als Auftrag zu schicken. 2mm Blechstärke reicht, am besten aus V2A Edelstahl.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Mit meinem O2 Stick kann ich leider keine so großen Dateien uploaden, keine Ahnung warum. War aber ganz einfach. Unten neben den SPAWAS wo die 580 im PCB ein Loch hat und die 480 nicht das habe ich als Maß genommen und dort in den G2 ein Loch gebohrt und einfach die abgezwickte Schraubenstange durch gesteckt und festgeschraubt. Allerdings so abgezwickt das ein kleines Stück der Backplatte noch dran war so das der Abstand zum PCB erhalten blieb. Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus und gibt bestimmt elegantere Lösungen aber erfüllt dennoch seinen Zweck.


----------



## Pyrodactil (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler "Test The Best"*



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei PC-Cooling und Thermalright für die Bereitstellung des Thermalrights Shaman & VRM-G2.
> 
> Vorhandene Test´s:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...kuehler-plus-thermalright-vrm-g2-im-test.html
> ...


 

*Dieser Test ist nicht relevant, da es sich um einen defekten Kühler handelt.*


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Thx, genau das konnte ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Wie sehr habt ihr die Schrauben auf der Rückseite angezogen? So das die bündig mit der Muitter sind oder das nen gutes Stück raussteht? Ich habe sie auf maximal angezogen bis meien Finger wehtaten udn sie nen stück rausstehen weis aber nicht ob das so gut ist.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

glaube ich baue den heute Abend nochmal runter und beklebe da auch alle spawas die ich finden kann. hab ne 470 von evga und die wurde gestern beim zocken 67°C heiß mit 1,087V und 800/1900. Finde ich etwas viel oder. Habe nen antec 1200 und nen silver arrow also gehäusekühlung topp. Wenn die karte beim gpu tool über 65°C kommt schmeisst sie fehler vorher nicht das kann nur an den spawas liegen oder weil 65°C für ne gpu ja nicht das ende der fahnenstange ist.


----------



## rabensang (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hi 

ja, das wird an den Spawas liegen, denn die GPU hält locker über 90 °C aus. Ich finde jedoch 1,087 Volt für 800 Megahertz etwas viel. Vielleicht solltest du da nochmal nachprüfen.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Werde den nochmal runterbauen. Vielleicht sehe ich dann wo das Problem liegt. Wollte eigentlich die 900mhz knacken aber bin bisher dran gescheitert. Werde mich da nochmal mit befassen wobei im Moment eh alles Tipp Topp und erste Sahne läuft. Trotzdem schau ich mir das an
In deinem Review auf dem Bild sind die Schrauben hinten mit den Muttern bündig. Soll das so sein. Bei mir stheen die nen ganzen Stück raus weil immer noch ne Umdrehung mehr ging^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also ich habe die Schrauben beim Shaman und meiner GTX580 auch voll angezogen bis mir die Finger weh taten!


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe ihn gestern nochmal runter und neu draufgemacht. Konnte nichts eigenartiges finden und alle passiven Kühler sind auch nnoch drauf. Denke mal hab einfach keien gute GPU erwischt. Spannungswandler im GPU Tool werden so warm das man 3-5sekundne die finger drauf halten kann und dann fängts anw as weh zu tun. denke mal liegt an den dingern aber naja....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Wenn ich mich mich nicht irre können die SPAWAS bis zu 125 Grad heiß werden und wenn du die Finger für ein paar Minuten drauf halten kannst dann können die SPAWAS nicht heißer als 80 Grad sein und damit noch völlig im guten Bereich.


----------



## mcmarky (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich würde das Arctic VR003-Set kaufen, die Kühlplatte für die Spawas wird verschraubt. Geht aber nur wenn du die Standardkarte hast. 

Dann könntest du die Spawas-Temperatur zumindest ausschließen...


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Mann, Mann einen solchen würd ich mir nie in meinen Rechner einbauen!


----------



## mcmarky (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



motsch_ schrieb:


> Mann, Mann einen solchen würd ich mir nie in meinen Rechner einbauen!


 
Am Auto ist dafür aber kein Platz mehr ...


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hatte gestern nen BSOd mit 0x116 und nvidia bla bla.sys
Nach nem Neustart hatte ich erstmal kein Bild mehr. Hab sie dann mal ein usngebaut etc und auf einmal kam doch wieder ein Bild. Bin dann ins Win habe Temps gecheckt gpu tool laufen lassen alles kein Problem. Dann wollte ich zum Test einen Neustart machen. Seitdem habe ich kein Bild mehr bekommen. Ganz Normalruntergefahren aber beim hochfahren kein neues Signal mehr gegeben. Have sie dann in anderen Slot mal gesteckt etc aber nichts passiert... sehr komisch dieser Fehler.

Du sagtest du hast die Schrauben auch maximal angezogen ne. Was bedeutet das bei dir? Bis du einen heftigen Widerstand hattest und dann die Finger etwas wehtaten oder lauhwarm?Ist ok haste ja oben geschrieben. 

Ich mag das Nicht wenn man Schrauben hat die man so gut wie unendlich drehen kann dann weis ich nie wo der richtige Punkt ist. Beim silver arrow konnte man das sehr gut einstellen irgendwann ging es nicht mehr weiter da wusste man ok jetzt ist er ganz feste. Beim Shaman wusste ich net ob es reicht wenn die Finger wehtun schliesslich muss der Anpressdruck ja auch stimmen. Bisschen blöd gemacht das man da keien Kennzeichnung hat.

Wie heiss wierd deine Graka in Crysis alles max oder gpu tool? haste oc?


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

ich hab die schrauben angezogen, bis sie sich keinrn milimeter weiterdrehen ließen. So richtig schön fest. 

Neulich hab ich den rechner dann ma aufgemacht, um die schrauben nochma nachzuziehen. War aber nicht nötig. Die waren immer noch bombenfest. Konnte sie keinen mm weiterdrehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also beim GPU Tool hab ich maximal 60 Grad. Bei Crysis sind es ca. 55Grad. Die Schrauben habe ich halt voll angezogen bis ein Widerstand kam und noch ein wenig drüber hinaus. Musst halt auch schauen das sich das PCB nicht so sehr durch biegt. Die SPAWAS kühle ich mit dem Thermalright G2, der ist zwar für die 480 aber mit leichten Modifikationen passt der auch auf die 580. Wir hatten hier schon mehrfach Leute die ähnliche Probleme nach dem Einbau des Shamans hatten, bei denen war fast immer WLP auf die Platine geraden, reicht nur ganz wenig da sie Elektrisch leitend ist und solch Probleme dann verursachen kann.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Die WLP von Thermalright ist leitend? Habe gestern etwas entdeckt wo ganz wenig wlp drauf war. Da die Karte ja gestern noch ging besteht ja die ganz kleine Möglichkeit das ich das zeug abmache und sie doch wieder geht ne. Kann ich nen Wattestäbchen^mit Nagellackentferner nutzen und damit das PCB sauber machen wo der abdruck der wlp ist. Hatte wohl vom verstreichen nochwas am finger und hab dann draufgepackt. Das sie dann dort leitet und nicht angehen will versteht man dann. Ich hoffe das es evt ein interner Schutz. Wusste das nicht mit der wlp das sie leitet.
Also wie am besten sauber machen. Und wenn ihr denkt ihr habt die Schrauben fest werdet ihr sehen das mit ner Zange es so aussieht also wären sie komplett lose Mit ner Zange kann man nochmal 5-10Umdrehungen machen und dabei ist mir ja leider eine Schraube abgebrochen weil ich auf den Punkt gewartet habe wann es mit der Zange fest ist. Werde wenn es wieder läuft aber nur noch die hand nehmen zum zudrehen und dann sofest wie es geht. 

Woran kann es den liegen das ich am gpu kühler keien wlp hatte?? Das würde auch erklären warum ich in crsis 75°C manchmal hatte und dann bei meinen normalen rockstable settings das spiel gefreezt ist oder das gpu tool auf 80°C kam. Da war mir klar das was nicht stimmte weil wir es vielleicht 16-18°C raumtemp haben also luftig. Habe ich zu wenig wlp genommen aber normal ist es ja besser was weniger zu nehmen und dann doll anzuziehen. Klappe beim silver arrow super die temps der cpu sind sehr gut.

Bitte noch paar Tipps Leute. Beim nächsten Versuch will ich den perfekt sitzen haben mit der kompletten Aufllage damit es auch was bringt^^


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe das hintere Stück vom pcb heute morgen mal hochgebunden mit kabelbinder. Hoffe das war nicht zu doll. ging davon aus das durch die Verbiegung nach unten evt der Fehler aufgetreten ist. An das mit der wlp habe ich garnicht gedacht obwohl ich sie gesehen habe. Ich hoffe das ist die Rettung da würde ich an die Decke springen...

hoffe das hochbinden heute Morgen über 10Stunden heute verschlimmert nicht irgendwas. Habe sie ein Stück höher als gerade gezogen damit sie sich wieder gerade biegt. Bei den leuten die wlp drauf hatten ging sie nach dem entfernen wieder oder war ende mit der karte?


Gerade gelesen:  Die Paste ist elektrisch nicht leitend und  verhindert somit die Möglichkeit, versehentlich einen elektrischen  Kurzschluss zu verursachen, der die wertvollen Computerbauteile  zerstören kann!!!

Wie kann das dann sein was du geschrieben hast Hardy? Hatte mich schon gefreut das es nur das sein könnte...

Werde sie aber natürlich trotzdem nachher entfernen und hoffen udn bangen den ganzen Tag..


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ich hab die schrauben angezogen, bis sie sich keinrn milimeter weiterdrehen ließen. So richtig schön fest.
> 
> Neulich hab ich den rechner dann ma aufgemacht, um die schrauben nochma nachzuziehen. War aber nicht nötig. Die waren immer noch bombenfest. Konnte sie keinen mm weiterdrehen.


 
Was hast du für Temps und wie haste hoch haste OC. Crysis nach 30-45Min und GPU Tool in Fulscreen! nach 10-150Minuten interessiert mich.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

[Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase

Das habe ich gerade auch noch gefunden. Ich weis nicht ob es auch das NT sein kann wäre ein ganz komischer Zufall aber man weis ja nie. Habe das Netzteil gestern in meinem antdc 1200 nur etwas hochgesetzt. Dafür musste ich die Halterung drehen udn es dann festschrauben. Das habe ich gemacht damit der Lüfter unten etwas mehr frische Luft ziehen kann. 

Also Graka oder NT heißt es.. heute Abend habe ich ne Graka ohne stromanschlüsse zum Test wenn die läuft werde ich die 470 nochmal bei meinem händler testen mit einem anderen nt.

Pc Cooling sendet mir 3 neue Schrauben. Der Laden ist wirklich einfach Hammer. Der Versand dauert nur einen Tag und wenn man ein Problem hat wird es schnell beseitigt. Mein Lieblingsshop^^

Sorry wenn ich hier gerade soviel schreibe aber bin sehr aufgekratzt wegen der Sache. Wieder über 6Wochen warten halte ich nicht aus^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Die schreiben viel wenn der Tag lang ist und sie ist leitend! Die gute Nachricht ist die, da bei allen die Past auf der Platine hatten sie wieder gefunzt hat nach entfernen der selbigen. Zum entfernen nimmt man am besten Alkohol.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also Nagellackentferner der Freundin geht da auch ne. Damit mache ich aber immer CPU etc sauber klappt gut. 
Das wäre toll wenn es das wäre, ich hoffe es. Hab darüber garnicht nachgedacht das es schädlich sein könnte. 

Nehme dann nen Ohrstäbchen tränke das in dem Zeug und mach dann alles sauber damit. Und danach lasse ich das alles paar Minuten trocknen damit keien Feuchtigkeit mehr da ist. Hoffe dir wird nicht gerade zu sehr gebogen, die arme... meinte es ja nur gut und nun sitze ich auf Arbeit fest^^ Überlege in der Pause mal schnell nach Hause zu fahren jetzt, lol.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

War in der Pause noch schnell nach hause gefahren um das zu testen. An den stellen die ich jetzt offensichtlich gesehen habe hab ich mit nem stäbchen udn nagellack entferner die wlp weggemacht. hatte den kühler 2x ab um zu schauen aber tut sich immer noch nichts 
Kann ich für Versuche den Grakalüfter mal ablassen oder wirds sie innerhalb von 10sek 100°C heiß? Weil Wärme produziert die Karte meine ich d.h das sie doch auch Strom bekommt. Werde mir die heute Abend nochmal genau ansehen aber habe keinen offensichtlich Fleck mehr gesehen. Das PCB sieht auch nioch sehr gerade aus wenn ich mir das so anschaue. Da war nichts verbogen. Ganz 100% akkurat sind die ja nie würde sagen das es normal aussieht.

Was kann ich noch tun. Warum habe ich nen Bild bis ich runterfahre und mein Neustart nicht mehr und seitdem garnicht mehr das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Na gut aber deine Symptome verdichten sich dahin das die Karte wohl Kaputt ist, was genau kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Aber wenn sie in einem anderen PC auch nicht läuft wars das, denke ich mal. Sorry!


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Habe ne Austausch graka von der Arbeit mit und die läuft hier gerade...

Habe bei der alten mal mit wenig udn viel Anpressdruck versucht und mal ganz ohen Kühler nichts hat was gebracht. Habe das PCB abgesucht nach WLP aber da ist nichts mehr was ich sehe. 
Karte lief bis zum runterfahren bei neustart > tot... wtf ich verstehe es nicht.

Jetzt ist die Frage direkt einschicken(dauert wenig ewig! oder vorher versuchen die Backofen Methode aber die mit 200Grad 5Minuten die hier einer im Forum beschrieben hat warum die besser als diese mit 30Minuten ist. Die Plastikteile würde ich abdecken. Soll ich das machen oder direkt einschicken? Überlege mir ne gebrauchte zu holen und dann die aus der rma zu verkaufen oder sowas.. Ist das eine Kacke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Wo hast du sie den gekauft? Es gibt Shops da bekommst du eine neuen innerhalb von einer Woche.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

so habe kontakt mit evga aufgenommen graka geht in die rma er meinte das dauert ca eine woche was ich klasse finde.
wie setze ich den shaman bei der nächsten am besten drauf das die gpu komplett aufliegt und nicht nur am rand. dann müsstest die temps nochmal ne ganze ecke besser sein. was habe ich falsch gemacht? schrauben immer über kreuz anziehen udn gleichmäßig und so fest bis der finger wehtut und es nicht mehr weiter geht.

habe auch gefragt was es kosten würde wenn ich ne gtx 570 direkt nehme ob das überhaupot geht in der rma mal abwarten. bin auch zufrieden wenn die einfach nur getauscht wird^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ich hab erlich gesagt keine Ahnung was bei dir falsch gelaufen ist. Eigentlich ist es unmöglich den Shaman falsch auf die GPU zu schrauben. Wenn du dich genau an die Anleitung hältst dürfte nichts schief gehen!


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Da kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen das ist mir auch klar. Und war auch nicht das erste mal das ich was umgebaut habe mache das schon nen paar Jahre. Ist es rein ein Zeichen das zu wenig WLP drauf war wenn die Mitte nicht auflag? Eigentlich sollte doch selbst mit wenig wlp der Anpressdruck reichen. Habe die Löcher genommen für die Schraubend er 480 weil es heisst das dies der selbe Lochabstand ist.Irgendwas stimmte da nicht hoffe das bei der neuen alles hinhaut. 1,087V und 75°C in Crysis kann einfach nicht sein...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Hast du auch die niedrigen Speicherkühler bei den drei Ram Modulen genommen die auf der Linken Seite der Graka sind? Ist die Oberfläche des Shamans auch richtig eben? Versuch grad den Grund dafür zu finden. Kannst ja auch mal Fotos von deinem Shaman hier rein stellen ob wirklich bei deinem Kühler alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Ha hatte die richtigen Kühler drauf. Habe aber gemerkt beim abmachen das sie mega easy abgehen alle ne. Habe sie beim dranmachen feste angedrückt und 40min erstmal so gelassen bevor ich weiter gemacht habe. Musste nur ganz leicht mit nem schraubzieher eine ecke drunter dann konnte ich die abnehmen. ka ob die so überhaupt gekühlt werden. zumindest waren die kühler immer warm d.h sie leiten doch ein wenig ab.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

habe heute die 3Schrauben von Pc Cooling bekommen. Denke aber umbauen werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal weil die Karte ja auch nicht mit Orginalkühler läuft. Und da ist das PCB ja gerade. Weis bisher nicht was es war oder was ihr so zu schaffen gemacht hat und werde es wohl nie erfahren. Lüfter drehen sich die produziert Wärme aber einfach kein Ausgangssignal mehr. Verstehe es bis heute nicht...
Oder ich teste es doch nochmal ob da die eine Schraube die fehlte die Ursache war udn klemm den shaman mal eben drauf..


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

rma ticket ist erstellt morgen geht die graka aufn weg. kann es sein das der kühler nicht richtig auflag weil die schrauben zu oft angezogen waren und er sich daher in der mitte hochgedrückt hat?


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Monat ging meine 470 in die rma udn seit gestern ist schon die neue auf dem Weg zu mir und sollte heute oder morgen kommen. Das nenne ich mal Service. Wenn alles läuft etc melde ich mich nochmal. Wenn alles 1a ist werden meine Grakas immer nur noch von evga gekauft das isses wert.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

hab sie wieder dann heute abend mal umbauen^^


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

möchte die gleichen ram und spawas kühler nutzen die ich vorher auf der 470 hatte. wie stelle ich sicher das sie wieder so gut haften? denkt ihr es bringt was mit nem feuerzeug das pad kurz zu erwärmen und dann anzudrücken.

wb bitte.


----------



## jupph (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Also ich denke nicht das das Erwärmen der Pads sie wieder klebrig macht.
Würde eher die Pads abkratzen und mit sowas ersetzen:
Akasa Wärmeleitpad


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Shaman Grafikkartenkühler*

Doch hat geholfen. Bin mit dem Feuerzeug paar mal drüber gegangen und hab sie draufgepackt, hält^^

Der Shaman scheint nun auch richtig zu sitzen da die Temps viel besser als vorher sind. Habe sie jetzt erstmal mit 1,087V und 820core/2000ram laufen gpu tool stable bei max 60°C. Teste nachher nochwas weiter.


----------

